# Giant Stuffed Venison Burgers  with Q-View



## woody2140 (Apr 11, 2011)

Well i have never tried stuffed burgers in the smoker, but this worked out great. i pulled out about 4 lbs of ground venison, added salt, pepper, garlic salt, oregano, paprika and basil and mixed it all together. made some huge patties and made a bowl out of the bottom one.








then stuffed them with smoked hot pepper cheese, mild pepper rings and american cheese.







put the tops on and made sure it was solid so nothing leaked.







threw them in the mes 30 at 250 degrees for an hour along with some sausage.







removed them from the smoker and off to the grill to finish.







and the finished product. expected alot more smoke to be absorbed by the meat from what i read. wasn't disappointed at all but will start leaving them in the smoker for another 30 minutes till i find the smokyness that i am looking for. The kids loved them and the sausage went pretty quick also.


----------



## les3176 (Apr 11, 2011)

They look great!!! I have never tried smoked burgers before either,if i keep seeing them on here....i'm going to have to try it!!!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 12, 2011)

Looks Great, Bet they tasted great too...


----------



## tyotrain (Apr 12, 2011)

Man them look so good.. Nice job bet they were tasty


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 12, 2011)

Smoked burgers rock. If you are looking for a heavy smoke flavor you probably have to leave them in longer.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 12, 2011)

Nice Job Woody!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 12, 2011)

They sure look good from here. When I smoke them I just leave them on the smoker until they are done. They usually take 1 1/2 to 2 hours depending on their size.


----------

